# Dean Guitars



## Workman2113 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hey guys, any Dean fans out there? Post up your Deans, or what Deans are of interest to you? Or what would be a dream Dean for you?

Personally I love the ML and Cadillac Shapes. Would love to get my hands on a Cadillac Select. The Cadi is a great shape for me because it's got the front end of an explorer and the back end and tone of a les paul. I would love a Cadillac select in the Dime Slime color, with standard TOM bridge, and 24 frets.


----------



## Cloudy (Sep 24, 2014)

Let the hate begin.


----------



## Workman2113 (Sep 24, 2014)

Lol ahh everyone here hates dean's I'm guessing?


----------



## Cloudy (Sep 24, 2014)

Workman2113 said:


> Lol ahh everyone here hates dean's I'm guessing?



Its not the most embraced brand generally. I've had quite a few negative experiences with Dean, I personally will never ever give them my money.


----------



## Forkface (Sep 24, 2014)

my opinion on Dean guitars has always being "meh". Besides one or two models that sorta catch my eye.

that said, the DO pump out epic custom shop stuff. zimbloth (Nick from Axe Palace) has posted several and they all look wonderful.


----------



## Workman2113 (Sep 24, 2014)

I've never had a bad experience with them, but I do have a few problems with some of their models such as the ML's placement of the Input jacks. But generally I've always been pretty happy with the feel and sound of their gear.


----------



## DIM3S0UL (Sep 24, 2014)

Dude, thats my topic. Im a huuugge Dean Fan. 







I really want a ML right now, it's a shame i didnt have one.
Also i want this one = 






probably never get one of these cause there were only made for Corey himself (as 7 string version). Maybe Dean will build the guitar again but thats expensive as hell.

I dont care what the people say about Dean. But i also know that it's true that the lower end models (the not produced in USA- ones) are having trouble = either you get a good one or a really bad one. 
The Custom Shop in Tampa builds some amazing instruments, but for insane prices.


----------



## Workman2113 (Sep 24, 2014)

Forkface, damn that is a sweet custom shop. I used to hate the look of their gear (I'm mostly an ibanez gear guy) but any time I've picked up a dean I've actually enjoyed to jams. I still dislike all of their 7 and 8 strings. Necks are far too wide, but the 6 strings I've got no complaints other than placements of parts. The new Stealth Dime Slime is really sick tho. Plays like butter.


----------



## Workman2113 (Sep 24, 2014)

I would love to own this puppy!


----------



## Workman2113 (Sep 24, 2014)

Dim3soul, that is a sweet collection man! Love the vmnt! I'm generally not a fan of the Razorbacks, but I'd easy get one like zakk wyldes, I dig it.


----------



## NeglectedField (Sep 24, 2014)

The fretboard on my mate's Demonator bass had to be glued back on. Scratched the endorsement and bought himself a Schecter instead.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Sep 24, 2014)

No Dean has ever made me say "I gotta get one of those!"

With that said, I don't really HATE them... but chalk me up as another 'meh'


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 24, 2014)

I like them. My first guitar was a Baby ML, I'd love a full-sized USA ML one day and the Dave Mustaine Vs are sweet guitars too.


----------



## porknchili (Sep 24, 2014)

I've owned 3 Deans (V '79, ML Warbird, RC7X) and have 1 of them still (RC7X). I've never had any problems with Dean guitars and I'll never get rid of my RC7X because of how amazing it is to play. I think they go too damn crazy with the Dime line and some of their other stuff, but I've been a fan of theirs since I started playing guitar and I still am.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 24, 2014)

I'd still love to own a Time Capsule V. Somewhere along the lines like this:






Put a Floyd and 2 zebra black/cream Super Distortions and it's pretty much my dream Dean.


----------



## mcsalty (Sep 24, 2014)

I like a lot of the Cooley guitars but it really doesn't go any further than that for me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 24, 2014)

Still extremely curious about this one.


----------



## Duosphere (Sep 24, 2014)

This is the only signature guitar I'd buy, I love it!
The only thing I'd change is a VERY subtle purple clean coat, it'd make it look evil  






I love JEM DNA and that acrylic one too but when I'm playing I don't want people thinking about Vai and comparing me to him, that's why I'd never buy a sig besides that Rusty one


----------



## Duraesu (Sep 25, 2014)

I had a Dean ML79 once... Well balanced, nice neck, stock pickups were VERY nice IMHO, actually a very fun guitar to play! The only cons were the hardware that was not that good, specially the bridge. Sold it just because I needed the money... nothing else.


----------



## pwsusi (Sep 25, 2014)

has anyone played the vinman2000? i've been wanting to get my hands on one of these to try them.


----------



## Workman2113 (Sep 25, 2014)

Hopefully they open up some more customs again. Last year had a few good one that I wasn't able to get my hands on. Like the all natural dean Cadillac with Floyd rose and flamed maple.


----------



## Workman2113 (Sep 25, 2014)

I get they put a lot of efforts towards the Dime bag stuff. But I hope they get some more cadies going. Would dig it!


----------



## UltraParanoia (Sep 25, 2014)

I think if you're getting a US made you'd have no problems.
Good enough for Dime, good enough for me!


----------



## craigny (Sep 25, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Still extremely curious about this one.


 Yeah ive liked this one alot too, and ive always liked the Hardtail model they had a few years back....never did pull the trigger on them though.


----------



## KVL7 (Sep 26, 2014)

I had a piece of shit Dean Z from around 1999-2000. It was a garbage guitar and I eventually mutilated the headstock into a more agreeable explorer-like shape, painted the guitar white, and then pretended to be Hetfield. That was the most fun I had with it was modding it. If I can dig up a picture I'll post it.


----------



## renorhted (Sep 26, 2014)

This is my Cadillac!! I love this guitar...






... and here is in action!!!


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 26, 2014)

I like the looks I haven't played anything other then the x series (bottom of the line imports) so I can't make a decision on the them. I think the transparent red z from the Chicago series looks pretty awesome! and I'd like the have a ml and three pick up Cadillac.


----------



## Workman2113 (Sep 28, 2014)

Dan_Vacant said:


> I like the looks I haven't played anything other then the x series (bottom of the line imports) so I can't make a decision on the them. I think the transparent red z from the Chicago series looks pretty awesome! and I'd like the have a ml and three pick up Cadillac.



I've been seriously debating between the 3 pup caddie and the caddie select. Both are really cool. The wiring for the 3 pup is weird tho. The middle pup isn't ever by itself when being played. When toggle is in the middle the bridge and middle are on. If probably rewire it by itself with its own volume as well. Or another switch that is an on off switch for the middle and 3 way toggle would be standard bridge and neck. That way I could 7 different sounds.


----------



## Mikeitloud (Sep 28, 2014)

I just got a Dean Preformer Acoustic/electric, super cheap. I have to say, I'm quite impressed with the build quality, and the sound, unplugged and plugged in. I have no complaints at all


----------



## Jake (Sep 28, 2014)

Had a vendetta xm so you know 

while I've never really had overwhelming GAS for any deans I still really want this one.


----------



## Vhyle (Sep 28, 2014)

I just bought a Dime DOF in white camo from a friend a few weeks ago. It was only 90 bucks, and he needed the cash so I helped him out. It's nothing fancy by any means, but it's a fun guitar to play. I plan on doing a few things to it, eventually.

Damn thing is heavy, though. It's a pretty hefty chunk of wood.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 28, 2014)

Jake said:


> Had a vendetta xm so you know
> 
> while I've never really had overwhelming GAS for any deans I still really want this one.



Me too, I love those.

It'd be the perfect 80s hair metal guitar. Block the Floyd to dive-only, tune it to Eb and get some Van Halen going!


----------



## minorseventh (Sep 28, 2014)

I used to have a v 79. not bad at all. made in korea, but solid and played rather well. I currently have an 86 USA made baby Z. plays and sounds great, but its got the worst finish problems Ive ever experienced. at this point I could remove all of the factory finish with my fingernails if I tried.

that said, I've played allot of Deans over the years, and some were fantastic and some were shit. The brand is just all over the map with no consistency, and thats hurt their reputation. 

that, and the godawful gumball machine sticker heavy metal graphics they still insist on. Dean and BC Rich are the worst for that. Kind of hard to take a guitar seriously that looks like a flaming tribal armband.


----------



## Decon87 (Sep 29, 2014)

renorhted said:


> This is my Cadillac!! I love this guitar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I LOVE the look of a Dean Cadillac with a nice burst finish, especially if it's got a figured maple top. I cannot, however, get over that ugly headstock. The headstock is almost as big as the damn body! Do they not have a version that has a more traditional looking headstock?


----------



## Workman2113 (Sep 29, 2014)

Decon87 said:


> I LOVE the look of a Dean Cadillac with a nice burst finish, especially if it's got a figured maple top. I cannot, however, get over that ugly headstock. The headstock is almost as big as the damn body! Do they not have a version that has a more traditional looking headstock?



They do have the 6 straight in line styled one at the moment. Only comes in black tho. I used to hate the headstock before, but it grew on me and now I really like it. Tho in most cases the smaller the headstock the better for me. Love EBMM and EVH headstocks a lot.


----------



## Decon87 (Sep 29, 2014)

Workman2113 said:


> They do have the 6 straight in line styled one at the moment. Only comes in black tho. I used to hate the headstock before, but it grew on me and now I really like it. Tho in most cases the smaller the headstock the better for me. Love EBMM and EVH headstocks a lot.



I've always been a fan of a nice looking 6 in line with really defined edges or just a really simple, classic looking 3x3 with really mellow curves. I agree though that the EBMM or EVH headstocks would look great on the Cadillac since it seems to have more of a vintage almost rockabilly look to it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 29, 2014)

EDIT: If you look around there's a white Straight Six Caddy.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/dean-cadillac-straight-six-electric-guitar/h97752000002000


----------



## Ulvhedin (Sep 29, 2014)

I only have one 6string dean ML, which is kinda stuffed away for sentimental reasons. But I do have four 7strings from them


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 29, 2014)

Ulvhedin said:


> I only have one 6string dean ML, which is kinda stuffed away for sentimental reasons. But I do have four 7strings from them



Pictures!!!


----------



## Possessed (Sep 30, 2014)

DIM3S0UL said:


> Dude, thats my topic. Im a huuugge Dean Fan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Although i am mainly a jackson/megadeth guy, i would like grab myself a usa VMNT one day


----------



## Workman2113 (Oct 2, 2014)

The new VMNT Stradi is pretty sick! Wish they'd make an import custom run.


----------



## Blkls (Dec 28, 2014)

I've been playing off and on for years, mostly off but recently I've been playing a lot more. My first guitar was a 71 fender mustang the my dad modded the hell out of. Played mostly usa fenders made in the 80's I also have a 95 PRS. In the last 2 years or so I started playing again and I now have a hardtail strat, an Ibanez RG8, a Dean Blackbolt, and a Dean bolt neck razorback which I got in trade for a Mustaine vmnt bolt neck model. I wish I could bave the V back. Even though I'm still trying to figure out what I like and not what I've been told I like in the past, I think I'm leaning torward deans as my go to.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 28, 2014)

this reminds me of a thread i started a while back about dean guitars...its locked now 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/120774-dean-guitars-why-all-hate.html


----------



## manu80 (Dec 28, 2014)

Just got a cadillac, added some lace Kelliher on it . Good guitar, the nut needed some sanding as it was too high but the rest is fine. Good alternative to lespaul


----------



## Shask (Dec 28, 2014)

Ive been wanting a ML79 Floyd!

Anyone have one? I know they are an import, but hopefully being a higher end import the quality is ok????


----------



## Baggles (Dec 28, 2014)

Bloody Dean. Their factory blundered up as usual and made mine backwards 





In all serious my dad bought me this shortly before I moved out. Bar the state the crazy string angle made the nut it's a top drawer lefty fiddle


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Dec 29, 2014)

manu80 said:


> Just got a cadillac, added some lace Kelliher on it . Good guitar, the nut needed some sanding as it was too high but the rest is fine. Good alternative to lespaul



That is actually pretty sweet looking


----------



## Ulvhedin (Dec 29, 2014)

My little contribution when it comes to what Deans I own;
Dean RC7 "nuclear green" with maplefretboard and ebony inlays.
Dean RC7 All mahogany body, and dot inlays. Added a worn black chrome floyd for extra mojo.
2x Dean RC7 xenocide, one from pre50, and one with the newer tweaks.
And lastly, a Dean Cadikill, with the most awesome inlays ever. (yes, I know I really should clean the fretboard, just havent gotten to it since i recently got it home.)


----------



## Thorerges (Dec 29, 2014)

I liked the Dimebag Dean USA Models. This model felt amazing to play, can't comment on the non-USA models:


----------



## RevelGTR (Dec 29, 2014)

My girlfriend has a Dean acoustic that I recently cleaned up and restrung. It's actually pretty nice to play, and sounds remarkably good.


----------



## pondman (Dec 30, 2014)

Not a big fan of the ones with a headstock bigger than the body but I love this one.



P1000402 by [url=https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## tristangreatrex (Aug 28, 2015)

Workman2113 said:


> Hey guys, any Dean fans out there? Post up your Deans, or what Deans are of interest to you? Or what would be a dream Dean for you?



Here are my Dean Vinman 2000 guitars - Mind's Eye guitar is the latest.

Exciting News is that Vinnie Moore has just announced details of his new Solo Intrumental album, AERIAL VISIONS', so very much looking forward to this.


----------



## Zado (Aug 28, 2015)

^ do want


----------



## FantasyMetal (Aug 28, 2015)

I love my RC7


----------

